# DIY LED light



## kienoihn

Hi everyone my friend and I had made some of these DIY LED light for our aquarium tank and save electricity bill I would like to share with all of you in this hobby hope you guy will like and enjoy it if you have any question I am more than happy to help you walk you through,

so please go to YouTube search for DiY LED aquarium light under kienoihn their is 13 to 14 parts step by step.





Thanks,

ken


----------



## kienoihn

Above is the link to YouTube hope this can help.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## balutpenoy2oy

How much did you pay each LED ?? look like i missed it..


----------



## Y2KGT

Hey Ken,
I moved this thread to the DIY section.
--
Paul


----------



## kienoihn

Google it on eBay not much they all different price from $0.30 to $1.00 or more.

And thanks paul.


----------



## GAT

ebay LED is different than cree leds you get from rapid led. Quality and light power makes the biggest difference. I've seen several people post about DIY led but I don't know how great its for planted tank.


----------



## kienoihn

This led star work great for plant tank too is 6500k so I think is enough for plant tank you can even choose the 10000k that should work.


----------



## 50seven

GAT said:


> ebay LED is different than cree leds you get from rapid led. Quality and light power makes the biggest difference. I've seen several people post about DIY led but I don't know how great its for planted tank.


I've worked with both, and I really don't see a huge difference. The Cree brand of chips tend to be a bit more slick as a package and have more consistency in how they look and in the colour of the light. But in emitted light, they give off the same amount, and if you're building a large array of chips, the colour blends in anyways.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rigio

could you make a break down on how much this project cost you total? 

Eg

Wire = x.xx
LEF = X.XX


----------



## kienoihn

For the 6ft tank 
Alum bar cost about $20
LED bulbs cost about $6 if you order in bulk 
Drivers I use two 4 to 12 cost about $14
And wire are not much maybe in Total for the whole 6ft light with 18 led on $45.


----------



## riggles17

kienoihn said:


> For the 6ft tank
> Alum bar cost about $20
> LED bulbs cost about $6 if you order in bulk
> Drivers I use two 4 to 12 cost about $14
> And wire are not much maybe in Total for the whole 6ft light with 18 led on $45.


Building something similar, where did you buy the aluminum bar Ken, and is it still doing its job as the heat sink?

I am doing 20 Whites and 8-10 Blues on a 48" 75 gallon tank, my fish will be wearing sunglasses lol.

I PM'ed you a link to Ebay, curious if they are the same LED's you used?


----------



## kienoihn

You can get the alum bar at this place called metal supermarket in miss and richmondhill both location have it I used the rectangle bar 1"x1.5" I paid about $3 per feet and is doing the job as heat sink,

About the led that is the correct one you can go ahead for those if you need more info or help anytime more than welcome,

P.S you may need a thermal paste to glue the led they may have it on eBay too last time I got $20 plus $9.99 shipping.

Thanks
Ken


----------



## riggles17

kienoihn said:


> You can get the alum bar at this place called metal supermarket in miss and richmondhill both location have it I used the rectangle bar 1"x1.5" I paid about $3 per feet and is doing the job as heat sink,
> 
> About the led that is the correct one you can go ahead for those if you need more info or help anytime more than welcome,
> 
> P.S you may need a thermal paste to glue the led they may have it on eBay too last time I got $20 plus $9.99 shipping.
> 
> Thanks
> Ken


Thanks a lot Ken, I have thermal paste already and will look into the aluminum heat sink.

Where did you get your Blue LED's?

Thanks again


----------



## kienoihn

Same in eBay just type in 1w led star blue it should come.


----------



## kienoihn

If you can't find it let me know I still has some for spare.


----------



## riggles17

kienoihn said:


> If you can't find it let me know I still has some for spare.


Thanks a lot, may need to take you up on that, Ill let you know.

Im just going to share my totals so far...

20 1W High output Star LEDs - $21 
20 1 W Blue Star LEDs - $14
65.6 feet of 22 AWG hook up wire - $12
4 30W LED drivers ( good output ratings, and on sale so I bought 4 ) - $32

Im using 20 1W High output LEDs, 5-8 1W Blue LED's, 1 30W Driver, 10-15 feet of 22 AWG wire for 1 light. So once its finished the light will cost less than $50 if everything goes according to plan. I already have the paste and the solder so I didnt account for that.

I have enough wire, blue leds, and drivers to make atleast another 4 foot light. Need 10 more White LED's for another light and will be finding a heat sink soon...

Thanks a lot Ken


----------



## kienoihn

Rick better use one driver for each Color of led that way you can put timer for each Color you want to turn it on and off and get the wire with the switch at Canadian tire only $3.69 each and it cheaper for driver too


----------



## kienoihn

Spend some time on eBay their many sellers all different price keep searching you may find lot cheaper one you will surprise.


----------



## raheelahmed

*led*

hi guys i make custom led fixture for fish store and for customers. if you guys need any help let me know... i build lots of fixture and still building .. if you have questions just pm me ..


----------



## pulpfiction1

can these LED be removed and re attached?where do you get the thermal paste/adhesive?


----------



## 50seven

kienoihn said:


> Spend some time on eBay their many sellers all different price keep searching you may find lot cheaper one you will surprise.


+1



pulpfiction1 said:


> can these LED be removed and re attached?where do you get the thermal paste/adhesive?


Sayal. Or if you're ordering LED's from eBay, you can grab a syringe off there for like 99 cents


----------



## kiloman

*DIY LED Build*

To OP

Hey bud , watched your vids- however I wonder are all your LEDs rated for 12V forward voltage , since I did not notice you using any resistors,

also is your Power Supply adjustable so the output voltage can be changed,

I have three types of LEDs that I am getting, Vf are 2.8VDC to 3.8VDC, with about If- 600- 750 mA

I have looked into the PS - LED Drivers and they are in 12V or 24V with amp/ watt ratings, but none mentioned are adjustable , did yours with an adjusting rheostat or a screw ??

Thanks and Cheers

PS will keep an eye on how the LEDs behave in the summer months since am planning not to use a heat sink but Alum channel


----------



## raheelahmed

*parts*

i have parts to do diy project for the led. if you guys need anything like led, lens, driver, just let me know


----------



## kienoihn

sorry guy was so busy didnt check this post at all reply to pulpfiction1 i paste at the back of the LED and reply to kiloman so far i been using it for year np at all but i has alum bar as heat sink and i don't know without heat sink i guess it will burn the led coz it too hot.


----------



## raheelahmed

nothing will happen to the led. just to be on safe side you can use cooling fan. you can grab it from canada computer cause they usually have good fave for $7 and buy the adapter to run it & you will be fine. heatsink are made out of aluminum ..aluminum bar is totally fine


----------



## kienoihn

Yes I agree to use the fan if no heatsink but the alum bar is not expansive is $3 per ft and I think it look nicer. Well it just my opinion.


----------



## raheelahmed

*heatsink*

oh ya if you using the aluminim channels its perfect and it also look good as well.
take a look at the video for my diy led light that made recently


----------



## Kimchi24

Hey, are these leds able to grow plants or is it just general lighting?


----------



## jimmyjam

ya im wondering about that par measurements as well.


----------



## raheelahmed

*led*

these led will grow plants and good for reef. you have to use 3w led at 700mA. the par you can adjust with the optic lens. if your tank is 18" deep then 60/90 degree. if its around 3ft deep then 45 degree optics.


----------

